# Sleep Apnea



## Spongy (Dec 28, 2012)

Any of you guys have experience with this?  My wife wants me to get a sleep study done, and I agree with her.  Sleep has not been restful and I can tell I've been snoring something fierce.  It's been getting worse over the last year or two.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2012)

It will probably stop when you drop some weight ya fuckin fatty... I've started snoring since hitting 255 or so.  As I keep gaining, it keeps getting worse.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 28, 2012)

Hence why I'm trying to get down to 220 lol!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 28, 2012)

Spongy,

There for awhile I was having problems sleeping as well. I talked to my Dr. about it and he prescribed Ambien to me. At first it felt like this stuff was the wonder pill, but then I realized I was "needing" them to get to sleep and had a serious problem. Be careful if this is the route your Dr. gives to you.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 28, 2012)

I haven't experienced this yet, nor do I want to......of course my scrawny 196 pound frame is giving me the side effects of you monsters!  My father suffered it years ago, biggest thing was he needed to lose weight, but they also found out that his tongue and tonsils (he still had) were larger compared to his windpipe opening causing the apnea......other factors too like aging....my 2 cents.


----------



## DF (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea, I never had a snoring problem when I was 180.  Now, forget it!  I snore like a mofo.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 28, 2012)

Spongy, I have sleep apnea and use a cpap machine at night. My wife alerted me couple years ago that I was snoring very loud and that I would quit breathing between some of the snoring. I had a sleep study done and sure enough they found it. I have been on a cpap since. When I use it, I feel good in the am and if not, I feel just as tired as I was when I went to bed. You will have to go to a sleep center and spend 2 nights back to back. The 1st night you will be hooked up to monitors and they will watch you as u sleep. The next night they will place a cpap on you so they can adjust your air flow. Then, if needed doc will prescribe u a machine.. Hard to get used to the face masks. Hope this helps. PS... that's one of the reasons I came to u for loosing weight..


----------



## Spongy (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hoping that part of it is just being 270, but I'm in the process of trying to cut down to 220.  I've decided that I will lose some LBM in the process, and that's fine, I just want to live a long and healthy life.  I'll never go pro or compete, so theres really no reason for me to be over 240-250, even when bulking.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2012)

Snoring / apnea checking-in. Nose is all bullocksed from muay thai which contributes to my problem. I borrowed a CPAP mask from a mate for a couple of weeks and just couldn't get used to wearing the bloody thing (I toss and turn a lot at night). 

Went just yesterday to my GP for a look-see and he noticed immediately that my sinuses were swollen (again, souvenirs from the fighting). He scripted me a flonase knock-off nasal spray which did seem to help a bit last night. 

I suspect I'll end-up back on a cpap rig eventually. 

To sleep...perchance to dream...


----------



## DF (Dec 28, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I'm hoping that part of it is just being 270, but I'm in the process of trying to cut down to 220.  I've decided that I will lose some LBM in the process, and that's fine, I just want to live a long and healthy life.  I'll never go pro or compete, so theres really no reason for me to be over 240-250, even when bulking.



I have a pizza, bacon & poptart diet if you need Spongy.


----------



## getgains (Dec 28, 2012)

yeah i stop breating at night too and snore like crazy im down to 275 now and it didnt seem to help i might have to get one of those mask things


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 28, 2012)

Ambien CR here


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Ambien CR here



I'm jelly


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 29, 2012)

My old man had it, but once he dropped some weight it went away. He had one of those "jet fighter" mask to help him breathe. Lose some weight and take if from there. Good luck..


----------



## Spongy (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't want to lose my muscles


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 29, 2012)

I have sleep apnea. I have to use a bi-pap machine (my pressures are too high for a c-pap). It has improved my life greatly. I use the nose pillows rather than the 'fighter jet' (lol) mask. It's smaller, lighter, and more comfortable.

Snoring doesn't necessarily mean you have sleep apnea:

 Sleep apnoea (or sleep apnea in American English; /æpˈniːə/) is a sleep disorder characterized by abnormal pauses in breathing or instances of abnormally low breathing, during sleep. Each pause in breathing, called an apnea, can last from at least ten seconds to minutes, and may occur 5 to 30 times or more an hour.[1] Similarly, each abnormally low breathing event is called a hypopnea. Sleep apnea is diagnosed with an overnight sleep test called a polysomnogram, or "sleep study".

Please have the sleep study. Sleep apnea can be fatal. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 29, 2012)

I use lunesta to help me go to sleep while wearing fighter mask. Vette is right, it will definately improve your life and you will feel much more refreshed. He is also right that it can be fatal. It is a fact that with SA you are more at risk for heart disease. Good post Vette...


----------



## BigFella (Dec 30, 2012)

CPAP user here. It is hard to get to sleep with it, so I use it maybe 40% of the time. I would LOVE to be able to use it all the time - when I sleep with it it is beautiful. And that's the best word I can find for it. I ask my wife to wake me to get me to put it on - if she does so I can usually get back to sleep wearing it, and the benefit is huge. The things are incredibly programmable - I think I should start tweaking mine so that its easier to use.

As for them there sleeping pills (they're called Stilnox here) - they're bloody dangerous, but a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do. Or woman, in Jenner's case. I have them. One per night? I think that's within limits. Never ever more though. I had a benzo habit (prescribed, thanks doc!) a long time ago, and these pills are in the same class. (Before I quit I was up to 8 per day, and it took about three years to recover. But I usually have Valium on hand - just take them sporadically. They are the best muscle relaxant ever invented, IMHO. But there's also alcohol . . . )


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 30, 2012)

Those who sleep with the mask on, do you sleep in the fully recumbent (flat on back) position? My trouble was I tend to toss & turn (a vicious cycle perhaps: sleep apnea contributing to tossing and turning and defeating the CPAP mask...) and I prefer to sleep on my chest or side. Makes it tough to keep that bloody tube in place without getting tangled all to hell.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 30, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Those who sleep with the mask on, do you sleep in the fully recumbent (flat on back) position? My trouble was I tend to toss & turn (a vicious cycle perhaps: sleep apnea contributing to tossing and turning and defeating the CPAP mask...) and I prefer to sleep on my chest or side. Makes it tough to keep that bloody tube in place without getting tangled all to hell.



It takes some doing to get used to sleeping primarily on your back. The answer to your question is I sleep on my back about 90% of the time. When I need to change to my side I just make sure I have plenty of hose. I'm an old pro at this thing now.... I tuck extra hose under the covers on my stomach. For those that are having a hard time getting to sleep with cpap: I had to switch to bi-pap because the pressure was so high I could not fall asleep with it. I am on my second bi-pap machine now and it adjusts the pressure based on what you need for each breath basically. I also use the nose pillow so I feel less 'restricted' and it helps as well.

I sleep every single night with it- won't/can't sleep without it anymore. Despite being fit and lean, I have a terrible case and the wear and tear on your heart and the lack of deep sleep it a heart attack waiting to happen. If you gasp in your sleep or snore/stop breathing/ gasp etc. please go get help. John Candy and a host of athletes died from sleep apnea. My non-professional opinion is that it is related to neck size (mine is 18"). 

Best of luck and much respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 30, 2012)

Cheers, Vette. I'm going to get the study I believe. I'm too sexy to pass away quietly in my snoring sleep


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have the quadpro mask and it has the swivel so the hose will move as you need. I am a side sleeper and really dont have any problems. Occasionally, you will have an air leak on your mask, but just a little adjusting should take care of it.


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 30, 2012)

The lunesta I'm speeking of is not an addictive drug. It can however become where u become dependant on it but not addictive. The difference being is if you stop lunesta, you won't have the nasty withdrawals as you would on like ambien or valium. Stay away from those. I've taken lunesta for about 4 months and have went a few days without it, but the only problem with that is it's kinda hard to go to sleep for a couple nights.


----------



## SAD (Dec 30, 2012)

First off, addiction and dependency are twin brothers.  They may be able to cut their hair different and have slightly different personalities, but at the end of the day, they are twin brothers.  Say whatever you want to justify it, but if you rely on something that big pharm makes, you are playing with fire IMO.

I very recently had a sleep study after months of feeling like shit every morning and my wife telling me I hold my breath more often than I breath at night.  My score index was 120, meaning I stopped breathing for an average of 16 seconds 120 times an hour.  My oxygen stayed around 60% all night, and I had 580 arousals in 7 hours.  Needless to say, I was diagnosed with severe sleep apnea and severe hypopnea.  I went back a few days later and was fitted for a CPAP, where I slept again and they titrated pressure until the sleep apnea stopped.  Now I have a CPAP at home and it has been a helluva ride trying to get used to it.  The first week I would wake up multiple times per night with the mask in my hand, so I'd put it back on and then repeat.  My doctor is the one who prescribed Reggie White his CPAP, and he refused to wear it, which directly led to his death.  I'm not checking out early, so I just man the fuck up and wear my mask every night.  You dudes who don't like it?  Suck it the fuck up and wear it, unless you don't care about your family and what your early death would do to your loved ones.

Spongy, take this seriously and get it done.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 30, 2012)

i see a sleep specialist, i take 2 powerful sleeping pills.  when i had my last sleep study i slept great there but wake up 2-3 times while at home.  ive been told i have sleep apena, im not sure really.  

i take seraquel and temazapam.  they knock you out big time.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 31, 2012)

Going to get a script for the sleep study this week.  I stop breathing constantly in my sleep.  Doc already told me lose weight or get a mask.  I sometimes have chronic fatigue throughout the day, the mask has to help!!!


----------



## BigFella (Jan 1, 2013)

Vette, you are great with words.

I sleep any way, not just on my back. As long as I can get to sleep it's on me until the morning. My "mask" is just the Resmed nasal pillows - rather non-intrusive.

This thread has reminded me why I need this, and I'm going to get more conscientious about it. Thanks guys and girl.

I suggest that if you know you snore, as opposed to being told you snore - i.e. you wake yourself occasionally - then you have sleep apnea. Pretty certain about that.

This is NOT a big deal. Get a CPAP, or run marathons - I think marathoners with sleep apnea are very rare. Oh, wait, you DON'T want to look like that? It's a bit like steroids and blood pressure - get over it. It happens.

Happy New Year, everyone. Mine started with a bang - excellent!


----------



## RISE (Apr 20, 2013)

Has anyone tried those mouth pieces that push out your lower jaw?  I'm guessing my problem is bc I have a small jaw, so when I sleep on my back I begin to snore and wake up thinking im about to die bc I stopped breathing.  Damn beta jaw.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 22, 2013)

Spongy ive been on a CPAP machine for over 10 years,and I couldn't live without my machine!!! much much better since I was diagnosed,it was worth it to get checked out,holler at me man if you need any help,name it,ive been through it


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 22, 2013)

RISE said:


> Has anyone tried those mouth pieces that push out your lower jaw?  I'm guessing my problem is bc I have a small jaw, so when I sleep on my back I begin to snore and wake up thinking im about to die bc I stopped breathing.  Damn beta jaw.



imagine sleeping with that dam thing....... 

f that


----------



## RISE (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I'd rather have that than a huge CPAP.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 22, 2013)

Does this only occur when sleeping on your back just like with snoring?


----------



## Spongy (Apr 22, 2013)

No, it happens randomly.  I don't think mine is bad, but I notice that when my weight is about 230 I starting sleeping restlessly.  When it's down around 225 or less it's much much much better.  When I'm around 215 I have ZERO issues.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 22, 2013)

I sleep like shit but never thought of sleep apnea. I've never woken up though like some of you described. But it seems like most of you are saying, the heavier I get the probability increases. My dad had it but he was overweight his whole life. Now he is at a healthy weight and im pretty sure he hasn't had a problem as of late.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 22, 2013)

the thing that sucks about it is I could be 260 8% and have the same issues as I would have at 260, 40% lol!  BF% seems to make zero difference.  I don't wake up gasping or anything, I just snore like a mother fucker and can tell when I wake up that it was not restful.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 22, 2013)

That's nuts. I can't sleep on my back unless I pass out in a drunken stooper.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 22, 2013)

I never snored until I was over two hundred, now at 225lbs I snore like a bear and have severe sleep anea.  I just recieved my cpap on fri. and already notice I'm much more rested.  Having extra pounds only exasperates the problem.


----------



## AnalogMan (Apr 23, 2013)

You got to watch that Ambien, you'll go to the Gym or Store in the middle of the night,(and) not even know it.


----------

